# CT dog show



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone going to the dog show this coming weekend in CT?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No I wish there were show around here. I guess the closest are in the cities still 41/2hrs away and then they are only confrimation type shows.


----------

